# Port deleted



## folivora (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am getting this message from portmaster:


```
===>>> The devel/automake110 port has been deleted: No longer required by any port ===>>> Aborting update
```

It seems that update is stopped. What is the right solution to "fix" this.

-Folivora


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

folivora said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am getting this message from portmaster:
> 
> ...



Just remove that package with pkg_delete(1).


----------



## folivora (Oct 8, 2010)

SirDice

Thanks for the reply, but it seems that i can't delete that package.


```
pkg_delete automake110 
      pkg_delete: no such package 'automake110' installed
```

Am i doing something wrong or ?


Folivora


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

```
pkg_info | grep pkg
```
 (In this case, automake110.)

```
pkg_delete -f pkg
```
 (Where pkg is exactly the output of the package in the above command.)
For example we want to remove audacious:

```
pkg_info | grep audacious
[B]audacious-2.3_3     A media player based on BMP and XMMS[/B]
audacious-plugins-2.3_5 Plugins needed for audacious
audacious-skins-0.1_7 A collection of audacious skins
```


```
pkg_delete -f audacious-2.3_3
```


----------



## folivora (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey,

[CMD=]pkg_info |grep automake110[/CMD]

doesn't give any results, so it seems that it is not installed. I am a bit lost now, how to fix this. I've googled and deleting package seems to be the solution as i can see in this thread also.

Any other solutions ?

Folivora


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

folivora said:
			
		

> Any other solutions ?


No.

Post the output of:
`# pkg_info | grep automake`


----------



## folivora (Oct 8, 2010)

```
pkg_info | grep automake 
automake-1.10.3 GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.10) 
automake-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU automake
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

Output should give you something like this:

```
pkg_info | grep automake
[B]automake-1.10.3     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.10)[/B]
automake-1.11.1     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.11)
automake-1.4.6_6    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.4)
automake-1.9.6_4    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.9)
automake-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU automake
```
So 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -f automake-1.10.3
```
 should make the job.
I did it right now too


----------



## folivora (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks 

It worked.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2010)

folivora, re-read the sticky about posting tags. You're confusing things .. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## phoenix (Oct 8, 2010)

When in doubt, read the man page: pkg_delete()

Note the *-x* (package name glob) and the *-i* (interactive) switches.  They really come in handy.  

For example, to query for all versions of automake currently installed and ask whether to delete them:
`# pkg_delete -xi automake`

That will find all packages named "*automake*" and ask you for each one found whether to remove it.  

No need for pkg_info, no need for grep, no need to guess about the names.


----------



## ckester (Oct 8, 2010)

portmaster users should probaly also run 
	
	



```
portmaster --check-depends
```
 and 
	
	



```
portmaster --check-port-dbdir
```
 to clean out any residual dependencies on the deleted version of automake.


----------

